# Regular Season Game 73 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (32-40) @ Los Angeles Lakers (39-35)*​*Sunday, April 2, 3:30 p.m.*​*Staples Center*​ *@*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Head / Bogans / Howard / Yao 

*LAKERS*




































Parker / Bryant / Odom / Cook / Brown​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets begin a six-game road trip Sunday in Los Angeles against the Lakers. Tip-off is 2:30 p.m. Both teams will be in action Friday as Houston (31-40) hosts Washington and the Lakers (38-35) travel to Seattle for a game with the SuperSonics.
> 
> Sunday will be the third and final meeting between these two teams this year with both winning on each other’s home court. Houston ended a six-game road trip at Staples Center in December with a 76-74 win thanks to a running one-handed shot by Tracy McGrady in the closing moments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

they better not end up showing me the mavs game...


*Go NeTs*


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey I may actually get this one on TV... they keep showing me the Lakers when I don't want to see them.. maybe they will actually show me the Lakers when I WANT to see them!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I hope Yao owns the **** out of Brown and that Bynum kid.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao will do his job but can everyone else do theirs?


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

Yao has heart!!!!!!!
win for yao!!!!


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

everyone on the lakers board thinks Kwame is going to own Yao..

I hope PJ thinks the same thing and uses only single coverage on Yao...

so he can dominate easier... not that a double or triple team has worked on Yao anyways...


Dominate Yao... play aggressive... foul out the first half if you have to...

id rather watch Yao foul out the first half... then to watch a passive passing Yao


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I hope Yao can stuff Kobe on a block. Unlikely to happen, but just saying that's what I would like to see.

Should be a great test for Head if he's assigned to guard Kobe


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cant wait to see Luther play.. :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

marketgod said:


> id rather watch Yao foul out the first half... then to watch a passive passing Yao


excuse me, but what r u talking bout?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

WTF? They're showing the Dallas game? Honestly, this is bullshiz. I wanna call up ABC and give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> WTF? They're showing the Dallas game? Honestly, this is bullshiz. I wanna call up ABC and give them a piece of my mind.


this ****ing sucks. not only that, but im closer to houston than dallas, they should be giving me the rockets game.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I laugh at Kwame trying to guard Yao. XD


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I laugh at Kwame trying to guard Yao. XD


laker fans are so convinced that kwame can body up yao and take him outta the game.



Go NeTs


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hehe, I am just following the live boxscore as well


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am really starting to get irritated with ABC as well, maybe we can send them a pissy letter saying they never show the Houston games and if they don't we will boycott.. lol think it will work?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

3Pt percentage: 100% so far, lol


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Yao's playing great.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao without a free throw attempt. but going 10 for 16, who cares.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> yao without a free throw attempt. but going 10 for 16, who cares.
> 
> 
> 
> *Go NeTs*


11/17

22/10 at halftime. decent game. especially against the defensive prowess that is kwame.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

why do I see TMAC's name on the boxscore of CBA sportsline which says he's playing?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> 11/17
> 
> 22/10 at halftime. decent game. especially against the defensive prowess that is kwame.


Our guards better start the second half shooting the ball well, because you know Phil's gonna double the crap out of Yao. If that doesn't happen, Yao will go 40/20.


----------



## Hello_Ryan (Apr 2, 2006)

yao 11/17 64%
rest of the team 12/32 37.5%
what else is new?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Everytime I see Phil Jackson I get jealous.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

J. Howard 1-6	
L. Head 2-10	

what the hell?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao - 20 pts - 3rd quarter. WTF? I thought he had 22? How do you get LESS points as time goes on?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Yao - 20 pts - 3rd quarter. WTF? I thought he had 22? How do you get LESS points as time goes on?


Actually it's Swift who tipped in


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Who the hell is on Kobe right now?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Who the hell is on Kobe right now?


Looks like no one.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Wtf Is Alston Doin Man?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Who the hell is on Kobe right now?


 Luther Head. Keith Bogans on occassion.

Wesley normally does a much better job sticking on Kobe.


----------



## Hello_Ryan (Apr 2, 2006)

How about we juet keep Yao and the white guy who can shoot?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rafer is throwing away posessions on a regular basis. He really doesn't perform well as a floor general without TMac on the floor.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

70-88 
It's game. We always suck it up in the third. Pathetic...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Lakers have a habit of playing ridiculous basketball against Houston. 61% shooting after 3 quarters, outscoring us 37-18 in the 3rd.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Lakers have a habit of playing ridiculous basketball against Houston. 61% shooting after 3 quarters, outscoring us 37-18 in the 3rd.


Oh, where hath our defense gone?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

So finally JVG realized we had a player called Hayes?

11:26 HOU - C. Hayes defensive rebound	
11:29 LAL - L. Walton misses an 8-foot jumper in the lane	
11:45 HOU - C. Hayes offensive rebound	
11:45 HOU - Tip in by C. Hayes


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> excuse me, but what r u talking bout?


im talking about... when Yao starts passing the ball... or when he starts taking jump shots... rather than attacking the basket... Yao had a great game... but I want to see what he did to New Jersey...

where he had like 10 free throw attempts in the first quarter... and like 20 by the end of the game...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn im pissed off ... but at least yao is a candidate for player of the week... 2 wins outta 3... avg 30 something pts more than 10 rebs and prob avged most assists on rockets 2


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

well the good thing about the game... is we get one step closer to a better lottery pick...

and the scrubs on the team... go back to thier usual selves so that we dont get any ideas not to trade half of them... by next year...


Yao had another monster game... another step towards getting respect...from the league and ref's


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Lakers have a habit of playing ridiculous basketball against Houston.


Perhaps because Phil Jackson is a smart coach and JVG is predictable?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

marketgod said:


> well the good thing about the game... is we get one step closer to a better lottery pick...
> 
> and the scrubs on the team... go back to thier usual selves so that we dont get any ideas not to trade half of them... by next year...
> 
> ...


So we got beat by another playoff team w/ a possible MVP player? Is that so bad? I totally aggree, Yao played great and got much R-E-spect from the national NBA, those who got to see it. We just don't match up w/ the Lakers size on the Perimeter. All we want is for Frahm/Luther to keep being aggressive shooters/decison-makers, Yao to dominate/grow in leadership. :cheers: This way we get good pick to draft or trade for somebody good. Tmac looked good in his suit, but I sure do miss em???


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> So finally JVG realized we had a player called Hayes?
> 
> 11:26 HOU - C. Hayes defensive rebound
> 11:29 LAL - L. Walton misses an 8-foot jumper in the lane
> ...


He is only really getting to play lately when its a blow out. Sigh. At least he does pretty well when he gets minutes.

edit : played 6 minutes.. got 3 rebounds and 2 points.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> 70-88
> It's game. We always suck it up in the third. Pathetic...


3rd quarter is usually when T-mac steps up. We suck without him


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, nice game for Yao. I like the fact that we are losing but Yao gets great stat. Lottery pick is what we need now so..., anyway, I was watching the game and Swift can hit JHoward's shot too, you know i am talking about those semi-long range jump shot, pretty good. Looks like we can trade away JHoward for some young people. Nice double-double for Yao.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

deanchueng said:


> Ok, nice game for Yao. I like the fact that we are losing but Yao gets great stat. Lottery pick is what we need now so..., anyway, I was watching the game and Swift can hit JHoward's shot too, you know i am talking about those semi-long range jump shot, pretty good. Looks like we can trade away JHoward for some young people. Nice double-double for Yao.


Who would we trade Juwan for?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> He is only really getting to play lately when its a blow out. Sigh. At least he does pretty well when he gets minutes.
> 
> edit : played 6 minutes.. got 3 rebounds and 2 points.


I believe they do love Hayes, but we cant give Hayes the minutes now because we need to sign him in the off season. Hayes has the champ's heart. I do believe the org of Rockets know that. Next season, if no major injuries, Hayes would be a regular guy coming in from the bench, trust me.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Who would we trade Juwan for?


some young people, i am just saying, dont take it too seriously.


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

No one is going to take Juwan's contract off of the Rox...

the guy was good in his prime... and still puts up good numbers from time to time..and has a never give up additude...

but he is too old slow... and does not compliment Yao at all...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think JVG should start experimenting starting Stro for the rest of the season, he's been slowly doing a good job off the bench and getting used to playing with the big guy.

Love how Yao's going on scoring duels with the best in the league right now.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

marketgod said:


> No one is going to take Juwan's contract off of the Rox...
> 
> the guy was good in his prime... and still puts up good numbers from time to time..and has a never give up additude...
> 
> but he is too old slow... and does not compliment Yao at all...


Actually, I think his game compliments Yao's quite well. He has a dependable jumper that can extend out to the 20 ft area. When Yao gets double/triple teamed, Juwan can get out there and pop a few shots. Juwan is old and slow, but he still plays hard defense.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well poor effort from all but yao, only 9 more painful matches to come and then the ordeal is over


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3766205.html



> "Some of these guys have to use it as a motivation," Jackson said. "Kwame has it in the back of his head a lot. With Yao Ming, I'm sure that he can ignore it and move forward. To receive the information ... it has to be brought to him on a different level. Kwame can just hear the rumblings in the stands.
> 
> "But Yao Ming has shown people in this last return after his injury maybe why he wasn't performing at the level before, <b>and now that he has returned why he was taken as the best player in that draft."</b>


That's right, Zen Master knows it, Yao > Amare


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Actually, I think his game compliments Yao's quite well. He has a dependable jumper that can extend out to the 20 ft area. When Yao gets double/triple teamed, Juwan can get out there and pop a few shots. Juwan is old and slow, but he still plays hard defense.



he does have a dependable jumper...question is will it show up every game... it obviously didnt this one... and I do think that Juwan has had many 15 point games this season... but then he has had twice as many under 10 points games too...


and while Yao is getting tripple teamed... whose defender do you think more than likely is being used to defend Yao...

true he does play hard defense... but more often then not he... often gets burned by the player that he is covering that usually ends up being 1 or 2 Yao fouls...

although I guess in both of thier defenses...Yao has laid off most of those fouls of late...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3766205.html
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, Zen Master knows it, Yao > Amare


LMAO, Amare's good, but his game is different from Yao's.


----------

